# إعراب: قرأتُ سورةَ المؤمنون



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
ما إعراب كلمة (المؤمنون ) في الجملة التالية :
(قرأت سورة المؤمنون) ..
 ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه مثل سؤالك الآخر عن مدينة أبوظبي. إعرابها بدل من سورة، وبما أن سورة مفعول به منصوب فهي منصوبة أيضا. لكنني لا أعلم إن كان علينا أن نقول (قرأت سورة المؤمنين) أم لا- يبدو لي أن هذا أصح. ربما استطاع أحد أعلم منا أن يفيدنا في هذا


----------



## barkoosh

هذا ما يُعرف بـ"الحكاية" في النحو. انظر هنا


----------



## Matat

"سورة" مضاف و"المؤمنون" مضاف إليه مبني على الحكاية في محل جر. 





Mahaodeh said:


> إعرابها بدل من سورة،


 الجملة هي "قرأت سورةَ المؤمنون". "سورة" ليس منونا، فهو مضاف، والمضاف يحتاج إلى مضاف إليه، فلا يكون "المؤمنون" إلا مضافا إليه.


----------



## Mahaodeh

معك حقو الخطأ مني إنها فعلا مضاف إليه. ولكن السؤال الباقي هو هل نغير المؤمنون إلى المؤمنين أم لا؟


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> ولكن السؤال الباقي هو هل نغير المؤمنون إلى المؤمنين أم لا؟


barkoosh قدم لنا موقعين أجابا عن هذا السؤال. يقال "سورة المؤمنون" مع أنه مجرور بالإضافة لأنه مبني على الحكاية.


----------



## Mejeed

من جهة المبنى هو يشبه المضاف والمضاف اليه ، ولكن من جهة المعنى أرى هنالك اختلافا ، اذ تكون بين المضاف والمضاف اليه نوع من العائدية والنسبة والتملك فنقول مثلا :
كتاب الله
قبلة المسلمين
وهذه المعاني تكاد تكون غير متحققة في حالة التسمية ، اذ ليست سورة المنافقون مثلا هي سورتهم بمعنى عائديتها لهم ، ولا سورة البقرة عائديتها للبقرة ، ولا سورة النمل ولا كل السور  ، اذ الواقع انه كتاب الله فيه سور الله فيها آيات الله .
على كل حال ، فالظاهر أن أهل العربية يعتمدون المباني أكثر من اعتمادهم المعاني ، ومن ذلك ما ذكرته قبلا من جعل المتصف بالفعل فاعلا ، كما في : مات فلان ، مع أن الفاعل حقيقة ليس هو فلان طبعا .
والسؤال هنا :
ما هو اعراب (عبس) في الجملة :
قرأت سورة عبس
؟
وتعلمون أن (عبس) فعل ماض .
وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## Matat

Mejeed said:


> ما هو اعراب (عبس) في الجملة :قرأت سورة عبس؟


يعرب كما يعرب "المؤمنون" في "قرأت سورة المؤمنون"، فهو مبني على الحكاية في محل جر مضاف إليه مع أن أصله فعل. المحكية يمكن أن يكون أصل كلمتها (أو كلماتها) اسما أو فعلا أو حرفا أو جملة. ويتكلم عن هذا الموضوع الرابطُ الثاني الذي قدمه barkoosh.


----------



## R.A.M

المؤمنون في هذة الجملة تعرب مضاف اليه مجرور بالياء المقدرة  اى الياء لا تنطق ولا تكتب هنا في هذة الجملة المؤمنون اسم علم لانها اسم السورة فتعرب بعلامة مقدرة


----------

